# Visa Agent required



## x40joe (Dec 9, 2012)

Im a UK citizen, currently working in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and urgently need the services of a visa agent to obtain a work visa (Z) for China. I need to apply for the China work vis in Saudi rather than travel back to London if at all possible.
+966 (0)507298005


----------

